# Estação Meteorologica (1.650m altitude)



## Carlos Dias (19 Out 2012 às 15:44)

Pessoal, falei com o pessoal do Horto Florestal em Campos do Jordão (1.650m) no estado de São Paulo,e será finalmente feita uma manuntenção no abrigo, deverão pintar nos próximos dias. Fiz uma doação de um termometro digital de max e min que está calibradíssimo, que será colocado dentro do abrigo. O Termometro inclusive já chegou no Parque. Semama que vem deveremos ter novidades de lá com o novo aparelho


----------

